# Amano shrimp is gravid



## sussex_cichlids (19 Oct 2012)

I know been long time since ive been here will update my Journal Soon 

Right Guys looking for some help

I have a gravid (Carrying Eggs) Amano Shrimp

And would like to have a go at hatching them 

Been looking at breeding guides to get some ideas i see they require brackish water and i can do this with natural sea salt anyone now what salty level im looking for experienced shrimp breeders ive read all the guides on net rather have first hand advice from a breeder 

1.) When do you move the female to brackish tank  [OK to do this today once tanks set-up i have cycled filters ready] im planning to drip her in a bowl to new water condition of a hours 
2.) How long leave her in there   
3.) When do you move your fry back


----------



## Antipofish (19 Oct 2012)

Crikey, thought you had disappeared off the face of the earth, welcome back Pete, and good luck with your Amanos   Looking forward to seeing an update to Three Peaks


----------



## somethingfishy (19 Oct 2012)

there were two really good amano breeding threads on here recently .. sorry im not sure how to link.


----------



## Antipofish (19 Oct 2012)

somethingfishy said:
			
		

> there were two really good amano breeding threads on here recently .. sorry im not sure how to link.



sorry, posted on wrong thread...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Oct 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> somethingfishy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   ??

here are the threads dave mentioned

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=23504

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=22289


----------



## sussex_cichlids (19 Oct 2012)

Thanks everyone great advice 

So to start with i have moved my two gravid females as they been carrying eggs for few weeks now so they must be fertile ive moved them to a separate 20ltrs fresh water tank were i will leave them till they hatch which could take few more weeks  so i will be waiting till then 

2morrow  if off to mill broke aquatics to grab some Red Sea salt mix im going to set-up another 20ltr salt-water tank at salinity (33/34 ppm)  im going to have this cold water tank with a 9w lite on 24/7 and bubble filter which 

I'm going to start putting 10ml a day of live phytoplankton in fingers crossed that will culture in the tank im then going to put the zoes in as they hatch to the salt water tank were they will stay for 25 to 40 days leaving the lite on 24/7 

Anyone think i should change anything be great to hear what you have to say.


----------



## Richardblack5 (25 Oct 2012)

Just chuck all the phyto in, in one go... your water should turn dark quite quickly..

How much phyto do you have to put in?

You can see from my thread that i am about 50 days ahead of you.


----------

